# The Look of Disgust & Shame (Post yours!)



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I swear sometimes Abel's facial expressions freaks me out. He doesn't make funny faces but he sure knows how to make "IM SO SAD/SO EMBARRASSED" faces. Pouting is very common in our household. Something Abel inherited from me, and so does my husband says.

Here's some evidences:








This pic was taken before the halloween, when we were trying out costumes for the boys, he didn't seem happy about wearing the other costume so we got him this winnie the pooh one.








This was the costume that was replaced because it is very obvious how he didn't like it. After putting on the costume, he went inside his crate and wont come out, any treat wasn't good enough to lure him to come out.

It wasn't the costume obviously. He just didn't like to dress up, that's all. I got it now, I vowed never to spend anymore money on costumes that will only make hin unhappy. =)








This was the day that the COUCH priviledges was taken away by their dad because they kept nipping on each other while on it.








This I can understand why he has the sad face. He just got his balls removed, who wouldn't be sad, right? =)

He is always very expressive of his disgusts!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mudra I love your babies!!
Well, you know I have some droopy face pictures!!!
The most recent after he ate our wall...









Mawwwm-do I have to ride in here?? Gosh- he'd NEVER fit in a stroller now!!








He's Disgusted about something here!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Cain and Abel are so cute in thier little halloween costumes!..

Heres 2 One when Puddles was in time out for trying to bury her bone in my house plant. She has to sit and watch me clean up. Usually she will put her back to me and refuse to watch.
And the other is Dozer pleading to not take a bath. When I say "Dozer bath" he crunches up and you can here his loud SIGH.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Cain doesn't make pouty faces. Its always just Abel. I dont even think I have any picture of Cain that has a sad face. He is generally a happy looking dog.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

When I first got Carter, I bought a Halti because a few people I talked to said they were "GREAT" at making a dog stop pulling on the leash. Yeah, I used it 1 time and threw it in a closet. I found it about 5 months later and put it on Carter just to see what he would do...



Back in the closet it goes. I guess it will be in the yard sale this spring...

Then there is this one. I got a green screen and photo lights for Christmas, and Carter was my first victim... Umm.. subject



I took it as "enough is enough" and stopped after this


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

haha great pics:

Here is mine. I needed a subject cause I JUST got that backdrop in (hence why its wrinkled) and I just wanted to see it in a photo.. 










Amber


----------



## kchildy (Feb 5, 2008)

Sandy is queen of that look lol.









"Oh Mom, I can't believe you said that"


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Do we REALLY have to leave? (leaving our hike last weekend)



























Hungry... pls food?


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Kody- A cow? Really mom. I mean I can understand bailey being a pig, you really need to cut back on her treats. But a COW?? Why couldnt I be like superman or something?
Bailey-Oink.









Yes Im fat. Yes Im lazy. Now let me sleep.









When you take a picture of me next to your PINK pj pants, you make me look like a girl.









What does One mean?


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Owen is master of pout LOL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beavis is a master of *The Pout*.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm Not eating that! You can't be serious.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

what stuffing?









a wet afghan. (yes, i know, i've shared this before, but justt look at that face!)









trying to be a little (big) angel









and buddy pouting. i took this to send to daddy while he was out to sea last summer


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Ohmigosh, Ron, Esther looks like she's going to CRY. Seriously, you are so cruel.

Alvin likes to sleep. He does NOT like it when I shoot the flash off in his face.










He also is not a big fan of Christmas, apparently. This was taken while we were opening presents Christmas morning.










ETA: I would not want to run into Buddy in a dark alley. That is one peevish looking dog.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh gosh, buddy's brown eye brows makes him look like he is really mad!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is kameha after he was put back behind the gates cuz he had a spaz attack in the living room
















Here he's just saying" oh crap, get that damn thing out of my face..


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Oh gosh, buddy's brown eye brows makes him look like he is really mad!


they do, but i LOVE his eye brows! it's also like the first thing people comment on. 

well, at least before i gave him a mohawk. lol


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

omG! All these pictures are priceless... If this pouting and sad faces pictures get presented at the court as evidences of MALTREATING our dogs, we would all be in jail right now. They are all very convincing.. What good actors/actresses our dogs are hey?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Ohmigosh, Ron, Esther looks like she's going to CRY. Seriously, you are so cruel.


Hey, I don't MAKE the news - I just report it. It was my wife's idea. She thought the dog was getting cold. I seriously doubt that Esther would have let me put that sweatshirt on her.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

My Bailey ALWAYS looked like he was about to cry.....


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

For a Labrador Mix she does NOT like water! She will stand there untill I am done she wont try to get out, but this is her face the entire time haha









This was a Christmas picture and she didnt look too happy being Santa's Helper











A playdate with a poodle
She looks so bored here ...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> My Bailey ALWAYS looked like he was about to cry.....


Oh my goodness---I can see how you miss him so much!! He is gorgeous, no doubt about that one!!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Kaelyn makes the best faces...... 

she kinda knew we were not happy..... 










defiant.... this is what we usually see.... all attitude










someone was not quite ready to go ...... 










well this is kinda self explanatory.... wearing the Helga Helmut that Wabana sent me


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

My brother, future SIL and their baby...









The Humane Society here in Jacksonville burned down last year and lost a lot of animals with it. This was one of the dogs that was saved. They adopted him very soon after the building was destroyed. http://www.jaxhumane.org/globals/faqs


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

War said:


> A playdate with a poodle
> She looks so bored here ...


I bet she was bored because the poodle was so small she couldn't rough house with her.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

When ever you raise your voice or scold Oliver you get the same look. " I can't see you, so I can't hear you."


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Inga! ROFLMFAO> Hahahahahahaha As a Rottie owner I TOTALLY recognize that look.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

War said:


> A playdate with a poodle
> She looks so bored here ...


The poodle doesn't look too thrilled, either.


----------

